# Puppy on a leash - help



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

I am really struggling to get Rafi to walk on a lead - he lets me put in on with treats but he will not walk at all he just sits on his bum and no amount of coaxing or treats will get him to move - help I don't know what to do x


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Could you just leave the lead on when you are inside and let him trail it around till he gets used to it being there? Other than that I don't know, hopefully someone more experienced will have some better ideas.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yet another quirk that other cockapoos have displayed. Rufus did the same and it made me crazy. I just scooped him up and carried him if we were at a standstill for too long. What worked best was walking with my parents huge gentle golden lab. That seemed to give him the confidence required.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

I haven't got another dog - he is good and the lead trailing he just won't move !!!


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

I had another thought.....

How about getting someone else to hold his lead, you show him a tasty treat and walk backwards a few paces and then call him to you.
Might be worth a try.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

I dunnonof youve solved this issue yet, but we had this and it drove me crazy! We werent taking him for a walk it was more like a drag! 
We solved it by running, as soon as he stalled we would get all excited and start to run n he suddenly did the same. Then as soon as he was up we slowed, he soon got the hang of it. 
Just thought id add i cant run far so it was litrally a few seconds burst to get him up and excited.
Looking at the date, im sure u have it sussed by now x


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Ha it's still work in progress ... So will try thankyou X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you tried carrying him a little way from your home and then letting him walk back to it? sometimes they are better that way. Must admit we never had that problem, Dudley pulled on the lead from day one!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You can also walk in front while someone else holds the leash. I found if I held the leashes so they were just right behind me and I walked at just a slight clip they would almost chase after me. Also nicely reinforce that he has to follow you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys - update it's still work in process but if we pick him up a little at the start then put him down he dies better still sits a lot though and he is better if there are 2 of us and one walking a little in front - never thought getting a dog to walk would be an issue


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't lose hope this is just a stage - they are bright dogs and they need time to work things out. Kiki used to just sit every time she encountered anything new on a walk - and you could almost see her trying to make sense of whatever it was (leaf, push chair, rollerblades etc) she wasn't scared - most things she had encountered anyway when being carried prior to being able to walk- but everything was new and different when her paws were on the floor.
My daughter used to hold her lead and I'd walk ahead either with (or without) the other dogs and over time the amount of time she sat for became less. We would go out 3 or 4 times a day that first week - just for 5 to 10 mins - and sometimes she only actually moved for half that time.
Be patient - don't add to any stress he may be feeling - although actually I didn't see Kiki freezing as stress, it was her thinking time. Interestingly off lead she was happier to follow.... she would occasionally freeze if there was something unusual (bag caught in barbed wire or big cow etc) but for far less time. She still freezes now if she hears a helicopter - she doesn't like them!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks I don't think he's scared - he just doesn't move especially the first part he seems to move wuick when he knows we are in the home straight lol - n they are not long walks I am talking 5 mins plus


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

He's probably not used to it. Just try to lead him constantly, with time he'll probably get used to it.


----------

